# Blazer Torch CG-001 vs. Little Buddy



## Ferrari5180 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am planning on buying a torch lighter soon, and am stuck on deciding between two of them from blazer. I would like to know everyone's opinion on which one they like better and why. Please no alternative torches. I want a Blazer only. 

Thanks.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Get both. Try. Decide. Return one.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Hovy said:


> Get both. Try. Decide. Return one.


What he said


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know much about the CG-001. But the Little Buddy is similar to the PB-206 and it has a tank that will last for like forever.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Blacklog_angler said:


> What he said


*What they all said. Carlo,,, when you have your heart set on something then try it out and see for yourself. Something to consider is warranty, replacement, service and if you don't like it can you return for something else. I know you said you aren't looking for an alternative lighter but from somebody who has soaked over a $1,000 on lighters....research and take a hard look at alternatives out there as there are some great ones.*


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I've never tried the Little Buddy, but I have 2 CG-001s and they rock. I'd recommend it to anyone.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Ferrari5180 (Feb 6, 2010)

I ended up getting the Blazer Little Buddy and might I say that despite being a nice looking and durable torch, the refill valve on these things seem to suck. No matter what butane I use or nozzle size, the Little Buddy just likes to spit a lot of it back out.

Anyone who uses the blazer little buddy, which butane are you using. I have tried Olympia, Colibri and my all time favorite, Vector.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a Little Buddy and love it.

I use Vector 5X filtered butane.

Mine does splash a little butane when filling, but most of it ends up in the tank.


----------



## Ferrari5180 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, the Blazer refill valves are awful as hell. Honestly, waste of money. I don't like a torch when it splashes around. I get 3/4 in and the rest flies out, even at the beginning. We don't have Vector here, so I had to get it shipped from the US from a licensed international vendor. It starts getting expensive when a torch keeps spitting that stuff out.


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

You'll have that with EVERYTHING Blazer. It's a hassle, but the lighters are good. I have the Blazer Spitfire table-torch. Hard to fill, great to use


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have 2 of the little buddys. I paid retail for the first and got the second on Ebay for 9.99 new. The first one would clog often and was unreliable. The second one runs like a champ. :whoo:


----------

